# Browsers for MacOS9?



## Carcenomy (Jan 2, 2007)

So I got an old Clamshell G3 366 notebook for christmas, complete with dirty old MacOS 9.2.2. At this point I can use say IE:Mac 5.1 or Opera, but none of the browsers I've found for 9 work properly, and on top of that, MS gave up on IE for Mac (because of Safari), there's no Firefox, Opera is buggy and horrific, Netscape... well... no, no we won't go there... the options are starting to look bleak.

So to get to the point...

I've got a copy of MacOS X Jaguar lyin around. Should I throw that on the old heap (the specs are right to run it), go for some flavor of Linux PPC or just keep 9.2.2 and live with it (since IE:Mac 5.1 is fine for pr0n anyways)?


----------



## Aegis (Jan 15, 2007)

Is Jaguar version 10.1? Because I recall that OS X was "slow" up until OS X 10.3 Panther. You can still live by with Jaguar, but Safari wasn't included until Panther (might've been Tiger).


----------



## Carcenomy (Jan 15, 2007)

Jaguar is 10.2 if I remember right. I think it might just be Debian/PPC at this rate


----------



## Wile E (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah, go with linux. OS X, although it will run, will choke that poor little G3. YellowDog costs, but it's about the most stable ppc linux I've messed with on a mac. That's if you're willing to spend a little. Otherwise, Ubuntu gave me little problem on my macs.


----------



## Carcenomy (Jan 15, 2007)

Cheers Wile E. I'll be investigating further when I get it back, I lent it to some friends while their computer was in the shop for a RMA on the power supply (what kinda OEM fits a 300W into a P4 3.6 stock anyway?!)


----------



## Wile E (Jan 16, 2007)

Aegis said:


> Is Jaguar version 10.1? Because I recall that OS X was "slow" up until OS X 10.3 Panther. You can still live by with Jaguar, but Safari wasn't included until Panther (might've been Tiger).


Just wanted to add, Safari was on 10.2(Jaguar). I can't comment on previous versions, however.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 20, 2007)

Safari is ok, if you have a machine to handle it, but I too would suggest Linux for a G3 of that age.


----------

